# mot after import



## ladybird666 (Nov 23, 2006)

:? could any one advice on the mot needed after imported ,did the back indecator/brake lights have to be re wired? i have a thor hurrican year 2000 :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi ladybird666

All your lighting needs to be compliant before you send it for the MOT. In the case of a European van that would mean swopping the side of the rear fog light and changing the headlights (or blanking the dipped beam to RHD). There may well be some further mods needed on a yank such as indicator or sidelight lens colours etc.

Don't worry about the speedo markings at this stage as the speedo isn't part of the MOT test.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Headlights shouldn't be an issue...assuming your bus is built on a Ford chassis, they invariably point straight ahead (have never had to mess with any of ours for MOT)

You will need to replace one set of red tail lenses with amber ones and re-wire the electrics so that only the amber flashes and the red ones operate as brake and running lights (a 2000 Hurricane will doubtless have 3 individual square Bargman lenses each side). 

The brake/indicator split can be a pain to do as the brake and turn signal lights on Yank vehicles share the same feed so some careful jiggery-pokery needs to be done to change this.

As Gaspode said, you will also need a fog light.

Regards
Linda


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You might also need white side/parking lamps at the front.


----------

